# My colorful staircase



## Candace (Mar 18, 2008)

Some history. I've been told through the years that I've got an eye for interior design. My fashion sense sucks, but I do seem to have a knack for landscape and interior decorating. But, I've been in my comfort zone for years with my decor slanted very modern in grey, black, white and red. I decided to go outside my box when I decorated my stairway. It has several nooks for artwork and in my mend lent itself to color. I love the way it turned out and it was done probably 8 years ago. I used yellow, burnt yellow, red, teal, navy blue, green and orange. It does need repainting as the colors have faded. They used to be brighter  These photos were taken this a.m. before the sun was at its peak. Most of the day this hallway is very brightly lit and vibrant. I love it because I pass through it and enjoy it, but don't get sick of it as I would in a livingroom or room I spent a lot of time in. So, go bold!! I don't think there's much bolder than this! 


Looking upstairs:






Teal Nook





Burnt Yellow Nook





Navy Nook





Bright Yellow Nook





Orange Nook





Green Nook





Red Nook



 
Looking Downstairs
See my disassembled new g.h. sitting on the patio;>


----------



## philoserenus (Mar 18, 2008)

haha u know style for sure, haha


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

If I was you I would 'Grey' the nooks and put Catts and Paphs in them!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a complete "picture" for sure. I wouldn't be able to resist making things slightly more eclectic once the mod basics had been laid out, but it definitely appeals to me overall, so nice job is what I mean to say! (Though, if I were rich, I'd sneak in and place one of Göran Wärff's pieces somewhere tastefully...)


----------



## Candace (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, if I were rich my prints would be replaced. They were not expensive at all but the framing was! Kind of choked me up to spend more on matting and framing than what the print cost.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice housescaping Candace... !!!!!! It reminds me of museums about modern art...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 18, 2008)

It was a piece of art glass I was going to burden you with! The prints are fashionably-neutral (though there’s some subliminal message telling me to shop at Banana Republic or someplace similar). 

The cost of framing is a total b; the sad thing is someone doing it well makes a huge difference. I do my best with materials from Documounts since I have to swallow the cost anyway when a gallery sells my art instead of me. Originals should really be taken in for a great custom job though if you care enough to buy them in the first place. 

I really do like the architecture and painting style though! My problem is I see each one of those “nooks” as an opportunity to place something one-of-a-kind in it. One of my most prized possessions is a tiny, hand blown vase my mom found at the Salvation Army for a quarter. It’s signed though, and I have an idea of what went into it. Knowing that someone made it, skillfully I might add, makes all the difference to me. This is what I mean by “eclectic additions”.


----------



## Candace (Mar 18, 2008)

The wall hanging/painting in the navy nook is the only original artpiece in the stairway. Unfortunately I have to make sure(at least for now) nothing breakable goes there. My two cats hang out occasionally in the nooks and they have been known to knock things over. Those red candles have been knocked over so many times I've lost count. And the two kids can be hard on glassware. I do have one Italian, signed, modern glass statue I keep in a protected spot where it's safe. I had it displayed openly and almost died when one of the cats jumped behind it and almost knocked it off the shelf. Gulp. I think I collect pewter because it can survive in my home:>


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 18, 2008)

So many funny mental images--probably better than art glassware! I have "good kitties" and no kids. The one liked plants in the beginning but I freaked out on him so many times he lost interest.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice, Candace, very nice indeed. You certainly do have the knack. I don't. I've spent the past year agonizing on every decision with my house. Mostly things have turned out o.k.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 19, 2008)

I like it very much!!!! Good work Candace!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 19, 2008)

Candace said:


> Some history. I've been told through the years that I've got an eye for interior design. ......




A very good eye to my opinion! nicely structured and great use of colors! Jean


----------



## Candace (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I know design is very personal and not everyone has the same tastes. So thanks for being supportive of my choices. 

On another note, my jumpy cats may have done it again. My fat one has decided over the last few days that jumping up behind the t.v. and hiding in the cabinet was lots of fun. Our t.v. is old, granted. But it blew up yesterday. Smoke and all. Niiice. We didn't see any chew mark on the cords so maybe it was a coincidence. Maybe. So, now we have to buy a new one, and a new receiver since hubby says it won't work with the new t.v. Yay. Kitty is not going to like what happens when she jumps up behind the new set.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 19, 2008)

Don’t you love the way cats discover strange new habits, do them for a few days and then forget? Not all of them are so transient, but there’s at least one new game or spot that’s in vogue for awhile. My guess is my husband would like to borrow your fat cat to do away with our similarly-ancient t.v. I don’t disagree with him that a new one and a Wii would be a killer way to faze it and the Gamecube out, but I have a hard time discarding things that still work (or can be adapted to).


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 23, 2008)

I like your staircase as well. I'd certainly never paint in those colors as I am one of those people who took 5 different shades of white and painted them all on my wall so I could choose the right one. I suspect that is half the reason my other half chose the house we bought here. The living room walls are yellow, the hallway is green, the den is brown(ish) another room is beige (YEAH!).....it's like these people went crazy with colors!!!!! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


Craig


----------

